# new goat toy! (extremely pic heavy)



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Picked up a free spool today for the boys. It didn't take 5 minutes before they were jumping all over it. Why I didn't get one of these before I'll never know...

I also had to include one picture of our possible new addition. She just showed up in the garage this morning. I'm thinking a collie or mostly collie mix, she's fully trained to sit, stay, lay down, and herd (Demon snuck out of the gate and she put him right back in, proper commands and everything). If we can't find her owners, I'm keeping her myself. She's been staying on the porch all day, following everyone around and just being a general love.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look very happy!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my! I wish something like that showed up in MY garage! I mean the spool is great and all - but that lovely dog! For some reason she looks collie x border collie to me. Hope you can get her spayed quickly (even if you end up finding her family!)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , they look happy with their new toy  I love how they try to push each other off , lolol.
Definitely Collie ! Could be a PB Border Collie or a BC x Sheltie mix , both awesome dogs 
I would keep her in a heartbeat ! She is adorable and heck , if she is good around the animals , why the heck not  Keep us posted on her , I love that face she has , lolol.


----------



## chicken-coop (Jan 19, 2014)

TheMixedBag...cover that leg breaker in the center of the new toy. Had one of my girls break her front leg yesterday just by jumping off of a small trailer and landing wrong.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

chicken-coop said:


> TheMixedBag...cover that leg breaker in the center of the new toy. Had one of my girls break her front leg yesterday just by jumping off of a small trailer and landing wrong.


Good eye ! I always cover those in fear of that happening ! I thought i was being overly protective , lol. Glad to see someone else feels the same way !

I scew a piece of wood over them. Its easy to replace if needed.

Sorry about your doe


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I've still got to find something to do it with. I was thinking about it earlier, I can probably get it done in the morning. Right now they've got so much new stuff they're bouncing back and forth on everything.. I got a bale of prairie mix hay that someone dropped on the road, I got tired of smashing cattle cubes and made a mash (they're not sure what to do with it) and they're still trying to figure out the new dog (tentatively named Sugar). Magnum's already broken his leg once, I don't really want him to do it again, so I may take part of their hay pallet apart and stabilize it while I cover the hole.


----------



## ThomasdaGoat (Jan 16, 2014)

Where can you buy them?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Aww! I've been wanting to get a spool but can't find them for free, everyone wants money. I've yet to run across a free herding dog either!


----------



## WyndwardFarm (Jun 25, 2013)

The new dog looks like an English shepherd. Very good working and herding dogs !!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice pictures. I love seeing happy, healthy goats playing.:sun:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Possibly ^^^ not too common though ( unfortunately ) but does look very much the part 
Look up English Sheherds and you will see the resemblance. They are stunning dogs and very hard working dogs . Love them !


----------



## WyndwardFarm (Jun 25, 2013)

Not common, but if he/she is so well behaved and has livestock training it was probably someone's dog who put a lot of time and training into him/her. And maybe that person wanted an English shepherd.  

Love the spools. I need a few of those!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , I totally agree  I meant for the OP to look them up 
I had a dog I was fostering and looking to keep that looked just like her.
Wish I could find a picture of him. He didn't get along well with my dogs so I had to pass on him , but he sure looked just like the OPs dog.
ES are such a old breed and the foundation to the some of the BCs we have today.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Haha, cute!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm not sure where she's run off to this morning, but I left food and water out for her in case she wants to come back. She had a collar (no tags) and was a very healthy weight, so I'm guessing her owners are somewhere nearby and she's just going to come and go for a while.

Demon has officially claimed the spool as his. Never thought he'd beat Magnum out at something, but he was standing on it this morning looking and acting like he was king of the world and nothing could knock him down.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Or.....maybe an Aussie. They come in colors other than merle.....


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

From wikipedia:
"For many years, Aussies have been valued by stockmen for their versatility and trainability. They have a similar look to the popular English Shepherd and Border Collie breeds. While they continue to work as stockdogs and compete in herding trials, the breed has earned recognition in other roles due to their trainability and eagerness to please, and are highly regarded for their skills in obedience.[2"

But actually, I agree that it may be an English shepherd. ;-) 

Did it come back?


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Great pictures! Its amazing how watching goats play just makes ya feel better! I am also looking for a few free cable spools. The Guys have a picnic table and play king of the mountain all the time. I planted some tires in the Gals pen today.

I saw a picture today where they stuck cut branches down in the holes for the Goats to eat. It keeps them from eating off the ground. I thought it was a great idea but I would want the hole covered when when not used for branches. When I get the spools I will figure out how to make a removable plug.......


----------

